# ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX Gaming 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2015)

The new ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX delivers the highest performance of all GTX 980 Ti cards we have tested so far, thanks to a large overclock and increased Boost Clock range. The DirectCU III triple-slot cooler turns off its fans in idle, media playback, and light gaming. Price-wise, the card clocks in at $670, which is similar to other custom GTX 980 Ti cards.

*Show full review*


----------



## dwade (Jul 23, 2015)

Such a shame GM200 is a Fermi 2.0. Nothing can cool this beast with low noise, unless you use Accelero Xtreme 3 or 4, or go with crappy watercooling and deal with pump noise.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Jul 23, 2015)

..well done Asus, you've lost out on the sale of two of these by making the card 12mm too long to fit in the bottom slot in my Corsair 450D (with the drive cage).

Oh well, MSi will get my money then.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 23, 2015)

dwade said:


> Such a shame GM200 is a Fermi 2.0. Nothing can cool this beast with low noise, unless you use Accelero Xtreme 3 or 4, or go with crappy watercooling and deal with pump noise.


Que? Quoi? Cosa?

Brother, I can't even hear the MSI card when gaming...


----------



## Finners (Jul 23, 2015)

Is there no heatsink/plate on the memory chips at all?


----------



## sith'ari (Jul 23, 2015)

Another great looking / great performing, card from ASUS.


----------



## apoe (Jul 23, 2015)

Compared to MSI 980 Ti, it's 2.5 cm longer and 1 cm taller, yet it still manages to be louder and with higher temps. It's clocked slightly higher but I'd think the size would mean better cooling results.

Power consumption looks good though, 26W less average power consumption than MSI.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 23, 2015)

Where is FURY non-X in the charts? I know it doesn't exist as a not customised one but  it should be into the graphs just for reference reasons.


----------



## 7950 Flex (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello and thanks for the review, I've been waiting for this one. I've been waiting on this card to be restocked so  I can order it. I thought this cooler was supposed to be one of the quieter ones as well as one of the best at it's job. Based on this review it turns out that it's neither of those things? It's one of the loudest and hottest...
Um maybe the ambient temp in the test room was higher when you tested it? Anyway, I'm sure it's still a great card but I was expecting better results in the noise/cooling department. I could have ordered the Classy off Newegg but decided to hold out and wait for your review of both of them.
Both of your reviews of the new DirectCUIII cooler (R9 Fury and 980 Ti) say that the shroud is made of all metal. This guy in this youtube video claims otherwise. In the video he compares the Strix to the MSI Gaming 980 Ti and basically says that besides being unstable at stock, the MSI card just feels cheap and underwhelming. He does say it looks good from the side and has a nice backplate though. Can you please confirm that the shroud is in fact made of metal? Thanks.

Here's the video btw 








Also, I am currently running MSI 780 Ti Gaming in SLI and I have to say they are great cards. When my room is cool the top card does not pass 75 degrees in my Fractal R4 case with an intake fan on the side panel. This is also why I'm surprised at the temps of some of these cards in your reviews. 76 degrees? With just one of these MSI 780 Ti installed the temp will never go over 72 degrees even if it's boiling in here. Anyway, these MSI cards are great and I was a little jealous when I saw the Twin Frozr 5 cooler on the 980 but I think I want to go with another brand this time around. I've narrowed my choices down to either the Strix or the EVGA Classy. I really like the Matrix because it's just sexy as  hell but if it will be priced much higher then I won't buy it.

I'd appreciate anyones opinion though on my dilemma, the Strix or the classy.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2015)

HD64G said:


> Where is FURY non-X in the charts? I know it doesn't exist as a not customised one but  it should be into the graphs just for reference reasons.


I was looking for that as well. I know that I can find the old review and find the numbers but why make comparision charts in the first place if the close (ok not that close) competitors are left out. Same thing happend in his last review.


----------



## petedread (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between a Titan X and this card. I like this card better but as I will be buying a 4K monitor, and not buying a second card for a wile, I thought I mite be better off with a Titan X and waterblock. Surely a water cooled Titan X overclocked will be faster than the Strix 980ti? Any advice would be appreciated.

$20 more than a reference 980ti, in the UK it is a extra £150!


----------



## BorisDG (Jul 23, 2015)

ASUS Matrix is the truth! Can't wait to be released!


----------



## mark-benney (Jul 23, 2015)

I got the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980t1, Pictured in profile
Truly great card silent and a beast of a overclocker. Even with 150mhz added to core speed and 890mhz add to ram.
Max temp reached Firestrike Ultra 63c, FurMark 72c and still you only here just here the fans
Really worth a thought
Check result on here 3rd Highest tested card on Heaven
Was placed at 62nd in 3dmark Skydiver


----------



## pat-roner (Jul 23, 2015)

Palit results on the OC page...

Palit review incoming @W1zzard  ?


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jul 23, 2015)

I wonder what noise it would've made with a 2-fan setup..
Asus was always one of the quietest, if not the quietest most of the time with the 2-fan ones.


----------



## mascotzel (Jul 23, 2015)

5 Heatpipes, only 3 make contact with the GPU.
That has an effect on cooling.

EVGA got a lot of bad mouthing when they released their GTX970 this way.

I can't believe that at this point in time ASUS can screw like that a cooler design on a high end card.


----------



## Joss (Jul 23, 2015)

mascotzel said:


> 5 Heatpipes, only 3 make contact with the GPU.


humm... can that make that much of a difference?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 23, 2015)

Touches nose with one hand points to Joss....


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 23, 2015)

SmokingCrop said:


> I wonder what noise it would've made with a 2-fan setup..
> Asus was always one of the quietest, if not the quietest most of the time with the 2-fan ones.


You probably wont have long to wait to find out. Asus is prepping the 2-fan Matrix and Matrix Platinum.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2015)

Finners said:


> Is there no heatsink/plate on the memory chips at all?


that's correct. the memory chips are cooled by the cooler's airflow. since memory OC is in the expected range this doesn't seem to be an issue



HD64G said:


> Where is FURY non-X in the charts? I know it doesn't exist as a not customised one but  it should be into the graphs just for reference reasons.


ah right. I wrote most of the review before Fury non-X was reviewed .. I'll add its data to the graphs. not that it's that relevant, completely different price range



7950 Flex said:


> Um maybe the ambient temp in the test room was higher when you tested it? Anyway, I'm sure it's still a great card but I was expecting better results in the noise/cooling department


same ambient temps for all cards, I expected better results, too



7950 Flex said:


> Can you please confirm that the shroud is in fact made of metal?


I took another look for you, and the shroud is indeed made of plastic (I tried to scrape off paint, none there). It has a very high quality feel to it, that's why I confused it. I updated the review text.



petedread said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Titan X and this card. I like this card better but as I will be buying a 4K monitor, and not buying a second card for a wile, I thought I mite be better off with a Titan X and waterblock. Surely a water cooled Titan X overclocked will be faster than the Strix 980ti?


Without watercooling the Strix is definitely faster, because Titan X will run into the 82° temp limit. With watercooling, I'm not 100% sure, even with manual max overclock on both, due to ASUS having a very large boost range. The price difference is so big I'd go for the Strix.



pat-roner said:


> Palit review incoming


yes, card arrived here yesterday. Also got Colorful after that, oh and Sapphire Fury Non-X


----------



## 7950 Flex (Jul 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> that's correct. the memory chips are cooled by the cooler's airflow. since memory OC is in the expected range this doesn't seem to be an issue
> 
> 
> ah right. I wrote most of the review before Fury non-X was reviewed .. I'll add its data to the graphs. not that it's that relevant, completely different price range
> ...




Thanks for the reply Wiz, certainly cleared that up. I was just about to order the 980 Ti Classy and it got sold out before I had a chance to checkout (newegg). I really wanted the Strix but now I don't know which one of the two I should go with.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2015)

7950 Flex said:


> Thanks for the reply Wiz, certainly cleared that up. I was just about to order the 980 Ti Classy and it got sold out before I had a chance to checkout (newegg). I really wanted the Strix but now I don't know which one of the two I should go with.


All 980 Ti's I reviewed are awesome, very similar, and the actual differences are rather small. Even more so if you plan on doing manual OC.


----------



## Vario (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a heads up but be careful with GTA V benchmark, each patch R* released has hurt frame rate.


----------



## Joss (Jul 23, 2015)

I find Palit the most attractive 980ti; it has a touch of Art Deco which is quite irresistible.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 24, 2015)

Another superb custom 980 Ti, Maxwell has completely dominated this generation.


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jul 24, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> You probably wont have long to wait to find out. Asus is prepping the 2-fan Matrix and Matrix Platinum.


Well, the Fan profile on those two will probably be aiming more for cooling than Silence though.


----------



## ZeroFM (Jul 24, 2015)

fail asus . i'm a lot dissapoint , such a big card do worse temp and fan noise ...


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2015)

@W1zzard - just out of curiosity - do you test the card before you disassemble them for the "Closer look" and the pictures?

If yes - what thermal compound do you use when put the card together again?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> @W1zzard - just out of curiosity - do you test the card before you disassemble them for the "Closer look" and the pictures?


Yes, of course. All such testing is done with the card as it comes out of the box. So even if I break the card during photos/disassembly/reassembly I'll be able to post the review with performance numbers.



VulkanBros said:


> If yes - what thermal compound do you use when put the card together again?


Any generic paste that I like the use and feel of. In my case Arctic MX4


----------



## SASBehrooz (Jul 24, 2015)

temperatures could be better than that.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 24, 2015)

Asus always delivers good products. But they failed to impress me since http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_II/33.html.
I feel like Gigabyte and MSI are offering the overall better alternatives nowadays and are usually priced more competitively here in Germany as well.

*And a big thanks to W1zzard for all the hard work he is putting into all of his reviews!
Thanks to his review (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/B75M-D3H/13.html) my current rig is running a Xeon E3-1230 v2 on this awesome Mobo.*


----------



## nunyabuisness (Jul 24, 2015)

Asus make great mobos. but bad video cards in all my experience buying a few. 

gigabyte make banging video cards. but terrible Bioses and motherboards. each company has its strengths 
my UD5H gigabyte board set to auto/normal decided my stock 4790K needed 1.45 volts at stock speed. Thanks gigabyte  
on flipside R9 380 G1 gaming gigabyte Video card, is banging plays GTAV at 1440P at 60FPS lol


----------



## ZeroFM (Jul 24, 2015)

30% cooler ! what a lie ... 84c-30%=58.8c


----------



## rooivalk (Jul 24, 2015)

recalled.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566253/strix-980-ti-pulled-from-market-due-to-spacing-gap-on-heatpipes


----------



## Joss (Jul 24, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> recalled.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566253/strix-980-ti-pulled-from-market-due-to-spacing-gap-on-heatpipes



ouch...


----------



## Joss (Jul 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Touches nose with one hand points to Joss....



Joss blushes


----------



## dwade (Jul 25, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> recalled.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566253/strix-980-ti-pulled-from-market-due-to-spacing-gap-on-heatpipes


And they were wanking about how robotic automation is soooo much better.


----------



## Joss (Jul 25, 2015)

The thread seams to have been withdrawn.


----------



## 7950 Flex (Jul 25, 2015)

So I have one thing to say about the temps. I have the MSI 780 Ti Gaming card which got a 9.9 on here mainly due to the fact that it was super quiet at only 30DBA under load. The temp result wasn't terrible but it was the same as this Strix (76). I can say with certainty that the card never passed 72-73 degrees in my rig. It's in a Fractal R4 case. Even when it was sweltering in my room the card stayed under the 73 mark. I don't know why Wizz gets the higher temps honestly, but if he got 76 degrees on the Strix, I'd expect closer to 70-73 max, atleast in my case. But my MSI card with the Twin Frozr 4 cooler achieves these temps with only 30DBA while the Strix is nearly as loud as reference, very surprising considering their claims. One guy on youtube that has the card said it's super quiet until fans reach 60% and then it gets loud. I don't start hearing my MSI card till closer to 70% fan speed, maybe more.

Disappointing results yes, but I still like the card. I'm actually torn between this and the EVGA classy now. I think they will have roughly the same performance but the classy will be quieter? Both are great looking cards too. I like the 3 fans and that backplate on the Asus and the Classy has a very clean look to it, especially from the side.

Just thought about something, the Wizz prob has a bit higher temps because he is testing on a bench rather than in a case right?


----------



## needforsuv (Jul 28, 2015)

i don't know why you bother about noise
i can bear a stock lga 1155 cooler at 2000+ rpms
not quiet but i can always turn up my speakers


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2015)

Because other people DO care about noise, friend. With respect, its not all about an individual, reviews...


----------



## Jojotechmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I have bought the asus 980ti strix and already sent it back. The cooler, once 55% fanspeed, makes the body of the card vibrating...You can hear it case closed. It could be a common problem with this model. Such a crap. The cooler could be quieter, spinning fast (case must be well Ventilated). Ad mild coil whine, althought faint (only case open). This is too much for a graphic card so expensive. Thanks Asus.
And I have the feeling cooling capacity of semi passive cards(other brands included) suffer from this specific design, with less surface for radiators (hot hair must escape without help of a fan), making cards louder.
This card is very long, it's a pain to fit it in a Nzxt H440 case, especialy with a big Cpu cooler, since You cannot put it in straight (case specific).
This purchase was a big fail. But are other models better...(disappointed)


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ouch the mark up on these are painful! anyone find them for under $740?  when is newegg going to carry them?


----------



## 7950 Flex (Jul 29, 2015)

Jojotechmaster said:


> I have bought the asus 980ti strix and already sent it back. The cooler, once 55% fanspeed, makes the body of the card vibrating...You can hear it case closed. It could be a common problem with this model. Such a crap. The cooler could be quieter, spinning fast (case must be well Ventilated). Ad mild coil whine, althought faint (only case open). This is too much for a graphic card so expensive. Thanks Asus.
> And I have the feeling cooling capacity of semi passive cards(other brands included) suffer from this specific design, with less surface for radiators (hot hair must escape without help of a fan), making cards louder.
> This card is very long, it's a pain to fit it in a Nzxt H440 case, especialy with a big Cpu cooler, since You cannot put it in straight (case specific).
> This purchase was a big fail. But are other models better...(disappointed)



Sorry to hear you did not get a good card =/ that always sucks. I ended up ordering a 980 Ti Classy from Newegg instead. They got a shipment in yesterday and I have no clue when the Strix will be in stock again. I'm sure the Strix is an awesome card, provided you get a good one. I like the look of the cooler with the 3 fans (never had a 3 fan card  and the massive heatpipes on the bottom of the card and also how pipes are hidden at the top. A gorgeous backplate and that red GPU reinforcer thing are nice additions as well. One of the biggest reasons I was interested in this card though was their extreme automation or w.e it's called, basically robots build the PCB and take human error out of the equation. Anyway I think it's still too early to tell if this really is a good card or not because so few were able to get their hands on it. Once they are re-stocked and more people get them in their machines and hopefully post some reviews we'll know more. 

As for me, I ordered my classy from Newegg yesterday and it will be here tommorow. I really like the clean look of the EVGA cards. Don't see any heatpipes anywhere, just a nice shroud and heatsink. Hopefully I get a good one with high asic and no coil whine


----------



## Jojotechmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

7950 Flex said:


> Sorry to hear you did not get a good card =/ that always sucks. I ended up ordering a 980 Ti Classy from Newegg instead. They got a shipment in yesterday and I have no clue when the Strix will be in stock again. I'm sure the Strix is an awesome card, provided you get a good one. I like the look of the cooler with the 3 fans (never had a 3 fan card  and the massive heatpipes on the bottom of the card and also how pipes are hidden at the top. A gorgeous backplate and that red GPU reinforcer thing are nice additions as well. One of the biggest reasons I was interested in this card though was their extreme automation or w.e it's called, basically robots build the PCB and take human error out of the equation. Anyway I think it's still too early to tell if this really is a good card or not because so few were able to get their hands on it. Once they are re-stocked and more people get them in their machines and hopefully post some reviews we'll know more.
> 
> As for me, I ordered my classy from Newegg yesterday and it will be here tommorow. I really like the clean look of the EVGA cards. Don't see any heatpipes anywhere, just a nice shroud and heatsink. Hopefully I get a good one with high asic and no coil whine



The asus have a great looking backplate, but I can't almost see it with my big cryorig Cpu cooler.
Robot automation for asus, well, sure the card is great looking and well built, but the ugly plastic stickers on the fans aren't centered, and a heatpipe touches the plastic body (cause of vibration?). Maybe faulty engeneering. Too much bling bling for this card. And despite the huge size of the card, the 3 fans can't cool the card better than the, say evga gtx 980 ti sc (not classified), which is even quieter, and small in size.
Ok the asus I had could overclock well (1480mhz without touching anithing) but loudly.
I can imagine what the evga classified could do with its huge fans, silently. If it have no coil whine, great choice.

And let me know how this classified monster perform, I don't have bought another card yet, and the TOTAL lenght of the card (with the slots holders)
Bye


----------



## needforsuv (Aug 1, 2015)

its fine in the other reviews... i'll debrief once i get my hands on it
for me the evga looks like a reference card... i can't get evga here and i had an msi gtx card die on me and well the GB g1 looks a bit um weak so the asus was the winner... not to mention the fastest
I dont see why people bother about noise, i mean most games are louder


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2015)

> ="needforsuv, post: 3324005, member: 158396"... and well the GB g1 looks a bit um weak so the asus was the winner... not to mention the fastest


I'm sure the GB G1 is the better card, but maybe you read a different review.


----------



## Dr_b_ (Aug 2, 2015)

dwade said:


> Such a shame GM200 is a Fermi 2.0. Nothing can cool this beast with low noise, unless you use Accelero Xtreme 3 or 4, or go with crappy watercooling and deal with pump noise.



Why exactly is liquid cooling crappy? Because of pump noise? The D5 pump in my loop is silent. Sorry you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## needforsuv (Aug 4, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> [QUOTE="needforsuv, post: 3324005, member: 158396"... and well the GB g1 looks a bit um weak so the asus was the winner... not to mention the fastest


I'm sure the GB G1 is the better card, but maybe you read a different review.[/QUOTE]
i mean weakest in terms of structural rigidity


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2015)

Two points. I just bought one of these Strix after finding a "deal" (50 € cheaper in another country of the same company, starts with "A"... plus it comes guaranteed with a free game that will be RainbowSix Siege in my case, another 50 € saved 
Regarding coil whine, seems any brand, including Gigabyte, has it sometimes... it is not limited at all to certain Strix's....


----------



## erixx (Dec 10, 2015)

Just received it. Installed it. No coil. No problems with LEDs not being configurable. No room issue in InWin H-Frame.
This is a non-factory-OC model. At stock in 3DMark i got 45% Combined better results over stock GTX980.
Overclocked at +100 Mhz core and 140 Mhz Vram, I got 55% Combined improvement.
Physix results are 4-5% worse. Might be slower GPU core?


----------



## needforsuv (Dec 20, 2015)

erixx said:


> Just received it. Installed it. No coil. No problems with LEDs not being configurable. No room issue in InWin H-Frame.
> This is a non-factory-OC model. At stock in 3DMark i got 45% Combined better results over stock GTX980.
> Overclocked at +100 Mhz core and 140 Mhz Vram, I got 55% Combined improvement.
> Physix results are 4-5% worse. Might be slower GPU core?


sorry for joining in the bump 
but no problems with it in "stock" factory oc form real quiet 
did wish it could be a tad more consistent in delivering 1080p 60 fps in gta 5  on ultra tho


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't worry, people that need information sharing do not mind "bump" or "necro" bullshit!


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 4, 2016)

ZeroFM said:


> 30% cooler ! what a lie ... 84c-30%=58.8c


Did you pass math class?
You have to multiply 84 by .3 because .3 is the same as 30%. Then you will get 25.2. You subtract 25.2 from 84 and you get 58.8. The reason you subtract 25.2 from 84 is because that is 30% of 84.
84 x .3 = 25.2
84 - 25.2 = 58.8


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 4, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> Did you pass math class?
> You have to multiply 84 by .3 because .3 is the same as 30%. Then you will get 25.2. You subtract 25.2 from 84 and you get 58.8. The reason you subtract 25.2 from 84 is because that is 30% of 84.
> 84 x .3 = 25.2
> 84 - 25.2 = 58.8



Multiplying it by 0.7 would be more efficient.


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Multiplying it by 0.7 would be more efficient.


I know. But I just wanted to explain how you would do it if you needed to find what amount of the original number the percentage equals


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 5, 2016)

i am sorry for the bump but running at 70% the temp of original would be -19 c or 70% of 363 kelvin 
but 30% cooler (difference from room temp) would be 25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5
so its correct
LEARN TO MATH!!!!!!


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 5, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> i am sorry for the bump but running at 70% the temp of original would be -19 c or 70% of 363 kelvin
> but 30% cooler (difference from room temp) would be 25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5
> so its correct
> LEARN TO MATH!!!!!!


who are you talking to?


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 6, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> who are you talking to?


all of you?


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 6, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> i am sorry for the bump but running at 70% the temp of original would be -19 c or 70% of 363 kelvin
> but 30% cooler (difference from room temp) would be 25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5
> so its correct
> LEARN TO MATH!!!!!!


First of all, how did you even get 363 kelvin? 363 kelvin is equal to 89.85 Celsius. Oh wait, look at that. That's 5.85 over 84 celcius which is when NVidia Boost will decrease the clocks to keep it at a maximum. So that would not be possible to get 89.85c. Also since we're talking about the temps of the card, it's not a good idea to round. Also why would you subtract original temp by 30% of it then multiply the difference by 70%. Multiplying by 70% is just illogical and adding 30% of the original temp back is illogical too.


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 15, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> First of all, how did you even get 363 kelvin? 363 kelvin is equal to 89.85 Celsius. Oh wait, look at that. That's 5.85 over 84 celcius which is when NVidia Boost will decrease the clocks to keep it at a maximum. So that would not be possible to get 89.85c. Also since we're talking about the temps of the card, it's not a good idea to round. Also why would you subtract original temp by 30% of it then multiply the difference by 70%. Multiplying by 70% is just illogical and adding 30% of the original temp back is illogical too.


intel cpus are rated to run at 70c but they can get as hot as 90-100 on stock coolers same here
30% cooler is NOT 70% of the original temp
but 30% cooler is 70% of the temp difference
i dont even know that you mean by subtracting 30%
maybe you need to learn to math
10c is not 50% of nor 50% cooler than 20c


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 15, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> intel cpus are rated to run at 70c but they can get as hot as 90-100 on stock coolers same here
> 30% cooler is NOT 70% of the original temp
> but 30% cooler is 70% of the temp difference
> i dont even know that you mean by subtracting 30%
> ...


Hmm look here: "intel cpus". Stop trying. You've been proven wrong and are now trying useless tactics. The GTX 980 Ti is an *NVIDIA graphics card* and* intel cpus are made by INTEL.
CPUs *and *graphics cards* are *NOT THE SAME THING*.


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 16, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> Hmm look here: "intel cpus". Stop trying. You've been proven wrong and are now trying useless tactics. The GTX 980 Ti is an *NVIDIA graphics card* and* intel cpus are made by INTEL.
> CPUs *and *graphics cards* are *NOT THE SAME THING*.


*EITHER way *its *TOTALLY *possible for things to *EXCEED *specs even when in conditions not outside of specs so leave so room
my point remains if you DO take *30% cooler as running at 70% *the temp of something you *CANT multiply in C *you have to use kelvin AND THAT END UP in the negative it is YOU that is wrong


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 16, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> *EITHER way *its *TOTALLY *possible for things to *EXCEED *specs even when in conditions not outside of specs so leave so room
> my point remains if you DO take *30% cooler as running at 70% *the temp of something you *CANT multiply in C *you have to use kelvin AND THAT END UP in the negative it is YOU that is wrong


May I ask why you need to change to kelvin? Please cite the source.
And also why would 30% cooler be 70% of temp difference?


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 16, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> *EITHER way *its *TOTALLY *possible for things to *EXCEED *specs even when in conditions not outside of specs so leave so room
> my point remains if you DO take *30% cooler as running at 70% *the temp of something you *CANT multiply in C *you have to use kelvin AND THAT END UP in the negative it is YOU that is wrong


May I ask why you need to change to kelvin? Please cite the source.
And also why would 30% cooler be 70% of temp difference?


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 16, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> intel cpus are rated to run at 70c but they can get as hot as 90-100 on stock coolers same here
> 30% cooler is NOT 70% of the original temp
> but 30% cooler is 70% of the temp difference
> i dont even know that you mean by subtracting 30%
> ...





needforsuv said:


> i am sorry for the bump but running at 70% the temp of original would be -19 c or 70% of 363 kelvin
> but 30% cooler (difference from room temp) would be 25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5
> so its correct
> LEARN TO MATH!!!!!!


Okay, so here's what I meant by subtracting 30%:
In the equation you provided, "_25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5",_ you subtract 90 by 25 which is what 25.2 rounds to which is *30%* of 84. So what you did is you subtract 90 by 30% (25) and then multiply by .7 which is finding 70% of it. Then after all that you add that to 25 and get 70.5. 
That is what I mean by subtracting 30%


needforsuv said:


> *EITHER way *its *TOTALLY *possible for things to *EXCEED *specs even when in conditions not outside of specs so leave so room
> my point remains if you DO take *30% cooler as running at 70% *the temp of something you *CANT multiply in C *you have to use kelvin AND THAT END UP in the negative it is YOU that is wrong


You says its possible *BUT* remember this: 
"Idle temperatures are fine with even the idle-fan-off feature we love so much. In gaming, the card does not get anywhere close to the 84°C temperature limit at which NVIDIA's Boost will start reducing clocks to keep the card at a maximum of 84°C"
That is a quote straight from the review. I'm pretty sure that it will not exceed 84 degrees Celsius by *5 degrees Celsius*.


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 17, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> Okay, so here's what I meant by subtracting 30%:
> In the equation you provided, "_25+(90-25)*.7=25+45.5=70.5",_ you subtract 90 by 25 which is what 25.2 rounds to which is *30%* of 84. So what you did is you subtract 90 by 30% (25) and then multiply by .7 which is finding 70% of it. Then after all that you add that to 25 and get 70.5.
> That is what I mean by subtracting 30%
> 
> ...


"Did you pass math class?
You have to multiply 84 by .3 because .3 is the same as 30%. Then you will get 25.2. You subtract 25.2 from 84 and you get 58.8. The reason you subtract 25.2 from 84 is because that is 30% of 84.
84 x .3 = 25.2
84 - 25.2 = 58.8"
and
"
Multiplying it by 0.7 would be more efficient." 

was the whole point you cant multiply c when its a straight number you can only multiply it when its the difference of two numbers otherwise its not correct maths
YOU cant multiply 84/whatever by .7/.3/whatever because that would mean 0 is the base temp and its NOT even if it was you still cant simply it down to 
whatever*.7
because
0+(whatever-0)*.7
where 0 is the room temp
is a special case
and 
25+(whatever-25)*.7 is not the same as whatever*.7

25 is NOT 30% its room temp
90c is max 25 is room temp
(90-25) is how much hotter the stock cooler is compared to room temp
30% cooler is 
25+(90-25)*.7=70.5

as for the max temp NOTHING is impossible
just google it
"nvidia stock cooler 90 c"

ACCORDING to your logic that an nvidia gpu can NEVER get past 84c
30% cooler would be 
25+(84-25)*.7=66.3c
and if you multiply the stock 84 c by .7 or take 30% of 84 away from 84 (84*.7) that is not correct maths 
x% cooler means the delta between room an max temp is (100-x)% of the orignal
if you try and multiply the max temp by x% than it will be
running at 
maxtemp * x%

in this case it would be 

357.15*.7 kelvin = -
-23.15 c which is even sillier
30% cooler would be the same in this case
357.15-357.15*.3=357.15*.7

THIS IS BECAUSE Celsius is NOT an absolute scale like gram or meters
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celsius#Temperatures_and_intervals


----------



## tf2fan8 (Feb 17, 2016)

needforsuv said:


> "Did you pass math class?
> You have to multiply 84 by .3 because .3 is the same as 30%. Then you will get 25.2. You subtract 25.2 from 84 and you get 58.8. The reason you subtract 25.2 from 84 is because that is 30% of 84.
> 84 x .3 = 25.2
> 84 - 25.2 = 58.8"
> ...


First of all, you have to remember that this card is being used for testing purposes so they would have NVidia Boost on. 
Secondly, use a scholarly source; Wikipedia is not a good source. Anyone can edit it.


----------



## needforsuv (Feb 18, 2016)

XDragonAce said:


> First of all, you have to remember that this card is being used for testing purposes so they would have NVidia Boost on.
> Secondly, use a scholarly source; Wikipedia is not a good source. Anyone can edit it.


I LEARNED it in school its you that needs to learn you cant do math like that
ALSO even with nvboost on you can certainly make the card hotter than 84
say in a case with only 1 fan stock intel cpu with slight oc on stock cooler....

hows THIS for you
http://facstaff.cbu.edu/rprice/lectures/temp.html
or this
http://betweenborders.com/curiosities/twice-as-cold-as-0°c/
or this 
https://books.google.com.hk/books?i...age&q=multiply relative scale celsius&f=false

"When we work with problems involving multiplying by a temperature, that temp MUST ALWAYS be expressed in an absolute temperature scale..."


----------



## erixx (Feb 24, 2016)

Great card this one. Since I installed it I play games non stop and forgot nearly my beloved hardware forums! (in fact it is the last component added to my build and all runs so good it can't be true) So sorry but ...  !
edit: grammar...


----------



## Ragee (Mar 1, 2016)

It sure is a great card but I get no where near the same results as the reviewer. For example the benchmark in Metro: Last Light the reviewer got on 1080p 125.9 FPS while I got 73.07 FPS. Yes, PhysX is turned off.
My spec is:
Intel i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
16GB  G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 @ 2133 MHz


Just seems strange that it is such a big difference also when it looks like I got better specs on my PC.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 1, 2016)

Ragee said:


> It sure is a great card but I get no where near the same results as the reviewer. For example the benchmark in Metro: Last Light the reviewer got on 1080p 125.9 FPS while I got 73.07 FPS. Yes, PhysX is turned off.
> My spec is:
> Intel i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
> 16GB  G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 @ 2133 MHz
> ...


How are you benchmarking it? Are you using the same settings he is? Clearly a 2x performance is a big difference.


----------



## Ragee (Mar 1, 2016)

I am using the same settings or at least I think I do. I am starting to suspect that in that benchmark he actually has SSAA turned off cos when I turn it off I get 127 FPS.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 1, 2016)

No clue how he does it here. We use the stand alone benchmark and a preset Ultra.


----------



## 7950 Flex (Mar 3, 2016)

Ragee said:


> I am using the same settings or at least I think I do. I am starting to suspect that in that benchmark he actually has SSAA turned off cos when I turn it off I get 127 FPS.



Yea that's most likely it. That's probably the only setting in that game that can cut your fps in half like that. Running at SSAAX2 is like running at 1440p and X4 is like 4K


----------

